# lost identity



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

help identify these fish please 
i dont know what the big ones are thought maybe a sun fish i also dont know what the small orange/brown fish(the one above the gauramis) is thought it was maybe some type of catfish??? no clue 
i was given this tank for free on CL


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

The two in the last photo look like blugill (_Lepomis_ _macrochirus) _and creek chub (_Semotilus_ spp). I can't quite ID the one in the first photo. It is some kind of sunfish, tho.


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

the one in the first is the same as the one in the last 
3 of the same species and 1 of the "chub"

but have u ever seen then in an aquarium setting?

n thanks!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I've seen bluegill and chubs in the aquarium before. At my university one of the professors maintained a native Virginia species tank that had chubs, dace, shiners, and a few sunfish. That tank was around 120 gal and cooled with a home-made chiller. The professor let me take care of it for a semester. Most of those fish were really hardy. 

Chubs are a really neat fish. They can survive much higher in a stream than most other fish. You can actually go fly fishing for them when there are no trout around. The largest one I ever saw was around 6 inches. A friend of mine caught it in the Ozarks.


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

my biggest is around 6in but will they be ok in a heated tank with the guaramis and pangasus cat fish???
it stays around 74-78


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

According to Fishbase.org the chub can survive temps up to 86F and the bluegill up to 96F. So they will survive, but I don't know if it will have any long-term effects on the fish.


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

Bluegills can get big, sometimes more than a foot, maybe even 16 inches! I think most end up at about 8 to 10 inches.

The other one, its hard to tell from the pix if it has lines of color horizontally on its side. Does it? If it does, then yup, TheKoiMaiden's right, chub. But if its more solid colored, I'd guess female red shiner. So, depending on which species, 3 to 7 inches.

What are you going to do with them? They can't stay where they are, both because of the prospective size of the bluegills and because neither of these are tropical fish. They need colder temps or they will have many health problems.

Good luck!


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

i have no clue what i am doing with themm the guy that gave me the tank apparently had the tank running for more then a year
what do u suspect i do?
if i put them back in the wild wont they die from being domesticated and fed for so long and also the grave temperature difference from the air outside in ny now at like 30-40degrees in ny now i would have to wait until the summer now anyway


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

On returning fish to the wild, I have no clue. Start with contacting your local/state wildlife office. There can be some very strict laws about releasing captive fish, even those that were once wild. Best to leave that kind of decision to the experts. But at least you have a few more months before warm weather hits to figure things out.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

They won't die from being domesticated. Look at the animals that have escaped from captivity in Florida and are now established there. Oscars, tilapia, pythons, lion fish. The list goes on. They will be fine. The biggest question is the legality of it. I know in VA there is a law prohibiting something that has been taken from the wild and held in captivity to be released. I'm not sure if NY has the same law, but it is something worth looking into. Or if you do it just make sure the game warden isn't around that day.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

thekoimaiden said:


> The two in the last photo look like blugill (_Lepomis_ _macrochirus) _and creek chub (_Semotilus_ spp). I can't quite ID the one in the first photo. It is some kind of sunfish, tho.


+one for Sunfish and Creek chub.
I use both for bait while fishing with jug lines for flathead catfish.


----------



## herrolf (Jul 17, 2013)

thekoimaiden said:


> According to Fishbase.org the chub can survive temps up to 86F and the bluegill up to 96F. So they will survive, but I don't know if it will have any long-term effects on the fish.










I have a creek chub, basically a small minnow in my 5.5 gallon tank. I just started this tank, he's been in there about two weeks along with the gold snail. I had two platys in with the chub about a week and they seemed to be good tank mates. However the platys developed an illness, Columnaris, a bacterial infection and both died, but the chub is alive and well and thriving. Eventually I want to add more fish. Does anyone know what fish may be compatible? Thanks.:-?


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't release them into the wild. You have to dispose of them some other way. The issues are not survivability but the chance of them introducing some sort of pathogen that flourishes in a tank but is not normally seen in the environment where you may release them and this could seriously harm the local varieties if it takes hold.. Some site the non-native fish (snakeheads come to mind lately) reproducing and overtaking a system... bluegills aren't likely to be that sort of problem.

I'm pretty sure that if you call the local fish and game or wildlife center they will tell you exactly the same thing.

Jeff.


----------

